# Safari rame



## Orwanne (27 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'utilise 2 navigateurs sur mon mac book pro, FF et Safari.
Or, voilà environ 1 mois que Safari bloque à l'ouverture : une fenêtre s'ouvre mais la page ne s'affiche pas entièrement, jamais. 
J'ai essayé de le désinstaller pour le réinstaller mais cela m'est impossible car "Mac OS le requiert"...
Je ne pense pas que ce soit un pb de MAJ car je n'ai aucun souci sur mon Imac.
Sur le mac book pro, j'utilise safari sans bloqueur de pub afin de télécharger des ebooks.

Dernière précision : je débute sur mac, et je ne suis pas une professionnelle de l'informatique 
 Merci de votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2013)

bienvenue
*débutante mac
ok va falloir apprendre les bases mac et oublier les facons windows

et entre autre
on n'a que rarement besoin de desinstaller quoique ce soit
( et pas les applis du systeme)

dans la majorité des cas des correctifs ponctuels suffisent
un réglage à revoir etc
ou fichier malade à changer
ici c'est peut etre tout simpement UN fichier
( par exemple ,entre autres possibilités, un des  fichiers de reglage de safari dans ta session)


quel OSX?

------------------------------------------
Sources d'infos et tutos
( plus ou moins classé par ordre croissant de niveau)

tutos special débutants en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
Débuter sur Mac
http://www.siteduzero.com/informatiq...-mountain-lion

tutos officiels Apple
pour dernier OS mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
les bases
Apple - Assistance - Les bases du Mac

special switch
Switch Basics: On Windows, I used to...
Switch Basics: Moving from Windows Explorer to the Finder
Principes de base du passage à Mac : migration de vos fichiers ou de votre système Windows
tutos Apple videos des bases (videos en anglais)
Apple - Mac


très bon site sur OS X
: : OS X facile : : Accueil
----
autres tutos vidéos plus anciens ( pas recontrolé recemment)
MacPowerUser - PodCast vidéo
Catalogue de formations bureautiques en ligne - Formation informatique Vodeclic
LogicielMac.com - Annuaire de logiciels pour Mac OS X, actualité Apple, Mac, iPod, iPhone et iPad


----------



## Orwanne (28 Novembre 2013)

OS X 10.8.5 (12F45) mais je ne me souviens jamais si c'est lion ou léopard :rose:.

J'ai envoyé plusieurs rapports de plantages à apple , j'aurais aimé faire un copier/coller mais ils sont bien trop longs.

Merci.


----------



## jpser (28 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème depuis 3 jours avec Safari et ma boîte Orange. Je dispose d'OSX 10.6.3 (Snow Leopard). J'ai contacté l'assistance Orange et la personne m'a rappelé hier pour me dire qu'il y avait une panne sur Safari et qu'il fallait attendre la réparation. En fait, lorsque j'ouvre ma boîte mail, les courriels s'affichent mais rapidement s'effacent laissant apparaître seulement "écrire un message".
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2013)

jpser a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un problème depuis 3 jours avec Safari et ma boîte Orange. Je dispose d'OSX 10.6.3 (Snow Leopard). J'ai contacté l'assistance Orange et la personne m'a rappelé hier pour me dire qu'il y avait une panne sur Safari et qu'il fallait attendre la réparation. En fait, lorsque j'ouvre ma boîte mail, les courriels s'affichent mais rapidement s'effacent laissant apparaître seulement "écrire un message".
> Bonne journée à tous.



deux choses
* ton OS n'est pas à jour, snow est en 10.6.*8*
( faire les mises à jour)

* rien , mais alors rien n'oblige à utiliser safari
passer par d'autres navigateurs, c'est pas ce qui manque( par exemple firefox, opera , chrome etc)


----------



## Orwanne (28 Novembre 2013)

Je suis bien d'accord pour le changement de navigateur, avec 2 réserves :
- j'aime savoir pourquoi les choses dysfonctionnent 
- j'utilise FF régulièrement, et safari pour les raisons citées plus hauts ; s'agissant du logiciel intégré au mac, j'aurais préféré ne pas avoir à le remplacer. 

Je ne suis pas chez orange, mais chez bouygues.

J'oubliais : merci pour les liens pascal, le passage PC/Mac est parfois... perturbant.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2013)

Orwanne a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord pour le changement de navigateur, avec 2 réserves :
> - j'aime savoir pourquoi les choses dysfonctionnent
> .


*tu  débutes sur mac

comme déjà dit 
 tu as tenté une manip  rarement utile sur mac ( de desinstall) avant même de savoir ce qui foirait
il y a des procédures d'analyse et diagnostics et réparations que tu ne connais pas encore
(sinon tu les aurais appliquées et aurait déjà résolu le couac, cardans la plupart des cas les réparations sont très simples)

si tu veux fouiner le " pourquoi" tu te prépares des années de longues études niveau informaticue de haut vol
( pas très utiles ici)
et il serait judicieux de commencer par apprendre comment on diagostique et répare sur Mac
(sans comprendre pourquoi tel truc foire  précisement, on le répare)


par ailleurs tout comme on n'a pas une seule fourchette ou stylo on s'arrange pour disposer de plusieurs outils , disponibles en cas de couac ( navigateurs, lecteurs audio video etc  ou même   plusieurs comptes utilisateur mac)


----*
mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

mesures globales

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options ou utiliser sa version light " maintenance"
Titanium's Software ? Information

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour


-reset pram

-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2*
( session 1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tres preferable de tester sur un vrai compte 2 plutôt que sur le compte invité
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systemes / comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple ) les fichiers liés dans la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos) avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS) qu' uniquement en dernier quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## Orwanne (28 Novembre 2013)

Je n'ai pas tenté la désinstallation en premier ; j'ai d'abord fait des recherches sur google pour trouver une solution à mon pb.
Suite aux réponses trouvées, j'ai installé Onyx et fait un nettoyage.

Mon OS est à jour.

Je ne sais pas ce que sont : 
-reset *pram*

-reset *SMC*
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)

J'ai besoin d'un peu de temps pour intégrer le reste de tes explications


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2013)

ben commence par la base
evoqué dans quasi tous les sujets sur appli qui vazouille
(et c'est pas ce qui manque)

tester sur une AUTRE session
et si ca vazouille pas 
c'est sur ta session que des fichiers sont nazes
( dont fort probablement les preferences safari de la session)


----------



## firstimac (28 Novembre 2013)

jpser a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un problème depuis 3 jours avec Safari et ma boîte Orange. Je dispose d'OSX 10.6.3 (Snow Leopard). J'ai contacté l'assistance Orange et la personne m'a rappelé hier pour me dire qu'il y avait une panne sur Safari et qu'il fallait attendre la réparation. En fait, lorsque j'ouvre ma boîte mail, les courriels s'affichent mais rapidement s'effacent laissant apparaître seulement "écrire un message".
> Bonne journée à tous.



Bonjour, j'ai le meme probleme, avec safari, plus de boite mail orange, apres avoir lu différentes notes et posts, est-ce que cela ne viendrait pas d'une histoire de cookies, mais je suis pas trop calé!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h33 ----------




firstimac a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai le meme probleme, avec safari, plus de boite mail orange, apres avoir lu différentes notes et posts, est-ce que cela ne viendrait pas d'une histoire de cookies, mais je suis pas trop calé!!



je suis sous version 10.6.8, SL


----------



## Orwanne (30 Novembre 2013)

J'ai vérifié et réparé les permissions, 1 ou 2 touchaient Safari--> rien
J'ai relancé Onyx --> rien
J'ai vérifié dans la bibli si Safari avait des extensions--> rien vu qui y ressemble
J'ai tenté d'installer la MAJ combinée --> impossible car pas compatible avec ma version
J'ai créé un deuxième compte admin --> mm souci avec Safari


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2013)

Orwanne a dit:


> J'ai tenté d'installer la MAJ combinée --> impossible car pas compatible avec ma version


hein?
:mouais:


----------



## Orwanne (30 Novembre 2013)

Je rectifie : MAJ effectuée et ô miracle, safari refonctionne
Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que les MAJ se font automatiquement, pourquoi pas celle-ci?

Merci de votre aide en tout cas


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2013)

Orwanne a dit:


> Je rectifie : MAJ effectuée et ô miracle, safari refonctionne
> Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que les MAJ se font automatiquement, pourquoi pas celle-ci?
> 
> Merci de votre aide en tout cas


parce que ce n'est PAS une maj comme les autres ( et c'est expliqué sur la page dédiee Apple)

regroupe TOUTES les maj  ( jusqu'à date D)  en un fichier
et ca permet de corriger des couacs  d'install , ou couacs de maj séparées par étapes, de suppression de ceci cela etc

et on s'en sert comme " couche de finition "
(des travaux peinture de la _chambre OS_ , peinture  en multicouches foutraques)
c'est assez efficace
la preuve ca a marché


cliquer résolu (en haut menu outils de discussion)


----------

